# TailingLoop.Tumblr.Com Presents: FLYmingo ENP Preview



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's another preview for a video I'm working on. This one should be ready by the end of fall. 

let me know what you guys think. 
Thanks, Eric.

https://vimeo.com/44019460


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Another fantastic job!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

sick video


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

deff some of the best looking grass iv seen, looks fake. makes me want to start shooting underwater. very solid so far.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

Very F'en nice.
Shot with a 5D?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Awesome vid, I love it. Looks like a absolute blast!

I got my first fly set up yesterday. Unfortunately I have a torn tendon in my finger, so it will be a bit before I can target any bulls on fly. But it gives me time to hone my skills on some peanuts.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Very F'en nice.
> Shot with a 5D?


Thanks. 

This was actually all shot with a collection of 4 GoPro HD Hero 2's. And a Nikon D3100 with a Nikkor 50mm lens. I didn't have the 7D with me. I'm going to purchase a 5D at some point soon.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome video! I am trying to learn video, what software are you using for editing?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Awesome video! I am trying to learn video, what software are you using for editing?



Thanks. I'm using Adobe Premier Pro CS5.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great video! Clear slick water like would be easy pickings!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Great video!  Clear slick water like would be easy pickings!



Would think so. But it's often too clear, too slick. The reds get spookier than bonefish at times. And you have to use 12lb flouro tippet, and can't get close enough to get a good shot. It's tough. I like a small breeze. It'll make things a little easier than slicked out.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

go on facebook and like Florida Flatsfishing Assoc they are looking for cool videos to put on tv good luck you have what it takes.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Awesome shots. The shaking makes me dizzy though


----------



## TARPON69 (May 9, 2008)

Exxelent job ,really PRO video


----------

